# Bidding this one



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Retired Phila NFL'er is moving here and it's about to go extensive renovation...I'll be bidding on chimneys, foundation underpinning, site walls and some other odds and ends :thumbup:


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Good luck with the bid S/S, looks like a fair few $ need to be spent.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Go get it,they got the right guy for the job !:thumbsup:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Decent amount of work! 

Did you use a drone to get the back of the chimney pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Windycity said:


> Decent amount of work!
> 
> Did you use a drone to get the back of the chimney pictures?
> 
> ...


Seeing as his boot is in the pic...I'd say he climbed up onto the roof.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> Seeing as his boot is in the pic...I'd say he climbed up onto the roof.




Lol I see it now, the higher ones up look like an aerial shot 

Must have climbed all the way up on the ridge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I usually always catch a boot shot so you know it's really me


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

superseal said:


> I usually always catch a boot shot so you know it's really me



If you win the boot drawing,we won't recognize them as your's .:laughing::laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

fjn said:


> If you win the boot drawing,we won't recognize them as your's .:laughing::laughing:


But I did win the previous boot drawing :laughing:...chit you not, and I never win anything!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

superseal said:


> But I did win the previous boot drawing :laughing:...chit you not, and I never win anything!


I did too. I see some impostering in my future. :shifty:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

superseal said:


> I usually always catch a boot shot so you know it's really me




How can we tell your boots from some imposter? You know a superseal wanna be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So I not only won the boots, but I won this bid...and I wasn't the lowest from what I heard :thumbup:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

In the 5th picture I was wondering why there were 3 people looking through binoculars on the roof.

It's been a long day


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

rrk said:


> In the 5th picture I was wondering why there were 3 people looking through binoculars on the roof.
> 
> It's been a long day


I was trying to look like a third chimney pot :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A little bit of frost on the ground this morning as I trek out to clean the chimneys...Prosoco wins again!


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Turned out nice! It always helps to use the right products!!

What do you use to apply it? a pump type garden sprayer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Windycity said:


> Turned out nice! It always helps to use the right products!!
> 
> What do you use to apply it? a pump type garden sprayer?
> 
> ...


Thanks pal, yep garden sprayer and portable handheld smaller tank...perfect for up top when I'm holding on with the other hand


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

superseal said:


> Thanks pal, yep garden sprayer and portable handheld smaller tank...perfect for up top when I'm holding on with the other hand




Haha the good old spray and pray method? Lol 

Nothing better than holding on with one hand, spraying with the other and hoping the wind doesn’t blow it in your face

What was the black crap on the chimney? Tree sap or something? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Windycity said:


> Haha the good old spray and pray method? Lol
> 
> Nothing better than holding on with one hand, spraying with the other and hoping the wind doesn’t blow it in your face
> 
> ...


There was a lot of trees removed here...still plenty more. It was definitely more biologic vs. carbon stains. I suppose it was a potpourri of pungence :blink:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow ! Turned out great. Was some of that stuff creosote ? Really spruced it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

So I not only won the boots, but I won this bid...and I wasn't the lowest from what I heard 


They were not interested in the lowest,they wanted the best ! And they got him.:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Such kind words Fred  

On the docket today after yesterday's flooding rains was the addition of a mortar crown on the deco chimney out front...never had one in 50 years and even given some 1/8" shrinkage cracks, the structure remains fairly stout. 

Bonding agent went down and was allowed to tack, then I made up a brew of yellow concrete sand, opc, acrylic and loaded with so much fiber my mixer would barely spin it :laughing:

After that, I ran some mortar match samples to get that out of the way and then started whacking bad brick out with the air chisels to run out the day...covered things up as it dips just below freezing tonight with snow/rain in the forecast for tomorrow...this weather has really been rough this year.

The mortar samples are directly above the red tape.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Is that stuff like an organic matter killer, I could look it up but there would be no conversation here lol, i can't believe how well it worked actually!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

JBM said:


> Is that stuff like an organic matter killer, I could look it up but there would be no conversation here lol, i can't believe how well it worked actually!


Yep, it's former name was biowash...and not just masonry. Wood, metal, glass and most other common surfaces. 

It does do a nice job...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So we had our little Nor'Easter yesterday which dumped about 6" inches of wet heavy snow before turning to a heavy cold rain. 

I get there this morning to clean things up and an already muddy mess of a jobsite is now even worse. 

Snow, water drips, muddy terrain and limited sun made for an annoying work day full of slippery conditions, wet boots and ice water.

I should have been a lawyer :sad:

24 brick got slaughtered today...a mix of my US1 rotary and Ingersoll Rand long body pneumatic make the job bearable.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I was wondering how long you were going to dodge the winter / snow bullet. We already have been getting an inch or two daily since Monday.

The weather here has been 10-15 degrees below normal,both for days and nights thru most of October and since the start of November.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep, weather has been rough here too. And, when it rains, it pours and it's every other day. And, it's getting damn cold out 

No hoot I suppose, I'm juicing it with Winter mix and keeping plastic handy. And, wearing two pair of socks, and underoos!


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Winter work is always a PITA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

No wintet work is a PITA, too.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

You're always setting records on your jobs S.S. ! Those head joints on the chimney are the hugest head joints I've ever seen in 44 yrs. in this line of work ! :laughing:


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

fjn said:


> Those head joints on the chimney are the hugest head joints I've ever seen in 44 yrs. in this line of work ! :laughing:


They have to be up there with the biggest I've seen as well Fred. 
A common cause of this problem is when bricklayers plumb up both sides of a pier, rather than plumbing up one side and measuring across to the other.
Not a lover of stack bond either.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Joint them with a round shovel eh?


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

JBM said:


> Joint them with a round shovel eh?




Lol 

Those are some purdy big joints 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

hdavis said:


> No wintet work is a PITA, too.


 Nah ! Just charge enough for the summer work to cover it.:thumbsup:


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

superseal said:


> Yep, weather has been rough here too. And, when it rains, it pours and it's every other day. And, it's getting damn cold out
> 
> No hoot I suppose, I'm juicing it with Winter mix and keeping plastic handy. And, wearing two pair of socks, and underoos!


Just curious, do you use non-chloride winter admix?

Reason I ask is, years ago,that's all we really had to work with, and it lead to plenty of problems through the years. We've since switched to the non- chloride versions and have had better luck.

Looks good as usual!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Problems like Efforlesance? Or worse


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

jomama said:


> Just curious, do you use non-chloride winter admix?
> 
> Reason I ask is, years ago,that's all we really had to work with, and it lead to plenty of problems through the years. We've since switched to the non- chloride versions and have had better luck.
> 
> Looks good as usual!


Thanks Jo, my supplier says it's non, but I'm not so sure about that...been using this Austin's stuff forever, I should know. No problems with it however, but a bit more corrosive on steel i'm sure if it is...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Front chimney is drying out still and I'm moved onto the back.

64 bad brick were cut out, flue tops and a new crown with saw-cut repointing coming up as soon the brick is replaced...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

cont...I certainly earned that dinner!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you drill the bricks out, I usually mad max a 7" blade on a grinder or just use the demo saw. As usual there is no dust, dirt, or anything like that anywhere to be seen lol.

I was brought up working with a guy who was cleaner at the end of the day lol, he may have met his match!


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

superseal said:


> cont...I certainly earned that dinner!




And that beer too! Damm good looking meal there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Windycity said:


> And that beer too! Damm good looking meal there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


22oz Angry Orchard...I rarely drink but I do like the taste of apples! :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

JBM said:


> Do you drill the bricks out, I usually mad max a 7" blade on a grinder or just use the demo saw. As usual there is no dust, dirt, or anything like that anywhere to be seen lol.
> 
> I was brought up working with a guy who was cleaner at the end of the day lol, he may have met his match!


I'm using the air hammer and my specialty hand honed chisels.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

64 brick got replaced on this one and she's saw-cut top to bottom. Tomorrow I'll start pointing...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It's getting cold here, better hurry, I still have a couple dozen people who need me....not sure if it's gonna happen...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

JBM said:


> It's getting cold here, better hurry, I still have a couple dozen people who need me....not sure if it's gonna happen...


Same here...and yes, I want this job done yesterday.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

With cover, heat and winter mix juiced to 20 degs. I pointed this puppy up...weather has been cooperative, but cold. 

This used to be a partial brick house, now it just has brick chimneys


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Installing Tin foil on the cavity foam will lower the AC load on sunny walls....1/4" Tuff R..?

Do sneak in a few hundred replacement brick at grade, or just blend in as you go? For broken units from demo?

You subbing out the carpentry?

We're deep in shack weather here.... single # and teens at night...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

From probably last year, maybe the year before

"I'm almost as good a carpenter as I am Mason "

He'll probably do the carpentry himself.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Installing Tin foil on the cavity foam will lower the AC load on sunny walls....1/4" Tuff R..?
> 
> Do sneak in a few hundred replacement brick at grade, or just blend in as you go? For broken units from demo?
> 
> ...


Brick is not going back..it's all hardie board come January. Walls will get flushed out with the second floor where the veneer was to keep things in plane. I'll add a course of block to the ledge to bump the wall off grade. 

Plenty of subs on this job and the weather has improved a bit from being downright hideous...crossing fingers:thumbup1:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This job has turned to complete remediation...sill plates, rims, sheathing, whatever it takes to keep it moving. 

Chimneys are drying out nice, but i'm gonna probably hit them with 600 detergent before the seal process. Some other things masonry are interior chimney stack repairs, foundation blockwork and removing and blocking up a basement window.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

cont...

Raised header went in for the upcoming front door system with custom elliptical transom...mortar board coming in handy again!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A little more progress...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I think one of the reasons I stopped posting here was lack of interest in the masonry forum. At one time it was the best thing going...people always posted, the threads were lively, the people were cordial and a lot of knowledge got passed around. I remember it drying up so bad, it was painful to post. A lot of the members left and continued to leave until it seemed it was just me a FJN. 

Anyhoot, going back over some of my old threads, it seems I stopped posting during this project and never really got to show you some final results...Here's hoping we can get the forum back to the good old days and pull some old timers back in. Would love to recommunicate with you guys if you're still around!.

SS


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I remember it getting so cold we had to move indoors!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Look at that color match!...didn't matter anyway 🤣


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Romabio...authentic Italian limewash in Avorio white


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful work as usual!

FWIW, 2 of the old time posting masons divorced each other, and disappeared off the board.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Frame mods and water table work!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

You should have seen the price quotes from other manufacturers for the custom front door $$$$


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Living large...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This place was flipped upside down, shaken and stirred!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Bluestone galore!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Light sconces came in...it's a nice look! Landscape is starting to mature....


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Has this been going since 2018?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> Has this been going since 2018?


Hell no, that job was about a year and a half on and off.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Curiosity has the best of me....how many terabytes of photos do you have??

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks great!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

mrcat said:


> Curiosity has the best of me....how many terabytes of photos do you have??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I've always been overkill on photos...but I still don't think I've hit a terabyte.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Good to see you back S/S. Wondered how that job went. Ever hear from Fred? Used to PM me a.lot, then suddenly disappeared.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

stuart45 said:


> Good to see you back S/S. Wondered how that job went. Ever hear from Fred? Used to PM me a.lot, then suddenly disappeared.


I haven't...same thing. He'd always PM complaining how slow the action was getting and disappeared.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I had the impression that Fred was getting pretty close to retirement. Hopefully that happened and he's just busy with other interests.

Last login 4/1/20. One of the good guys.


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Great work SS, that sure is a nice home.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

superseal said:


> I think one of the reasons I stopped posting here was lack of interest in the masonry forum. At one time it was the best thing going...


Reading all your old posts is what got me to join. 

...about the same time you stopped posting...

...yes, I took it personally.🤣🤣🤣

Good to see you back. Masonry forum is kinda a sleeper. Not much in the cool exciting things. I just do a lot of steps and chimneys. They all look alike. I do some waterproofing and excavation, but that's even more boring to look at pics of...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Reading all your old posts is what got me to join.
> 
> ...about the same time you stopped posting...
> 
> ...


No way buddy, post them up!...and thx for the kind words!


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

The other half is, I always forget to take pics. I'll get a before and no after. I'll get an after, but no before. And forget about the progress pics, lol. 🙄

I've been trying to be better about it. 

That post from @RacinMason... Haven't seen his name in a fat minute.

Stuart pops on occasionally.

Just got a like from bytor. He sneaks in sometimes.

Couple more I can't remember names right now have been back lately after a long while. One dude had the fire pit from heaven...

You're gettin your band back together!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ed Corrigan said:


> The other half is, I always forget to take pics. I'll get a before and no after. I'll get an after, but no before. And forget about the progress pics, lol. 🙄
> 
> I've been trying to be better about it.
> 
> ...


Bytor built that wicked pizza oven with the radius rafters and meticulous stonework. That dude comes from another planet!


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

superseal said:


> Bytor built that wicked pizza oven with the radius rafters and meticulous stonework. That dude comes from another planet!


That was one of the things I was trolling the innerwebs for when I found this joint. I've priced a few, never built one, lol!

They's 'spensive!

You guys have posted some gorgeous work here.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful work! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

